# Dojo: Tab deaktivieren wenn in einem Listenfeld ein bestimmter Wert steht



## Alex_winf01 (8. Nov 2016)

Hallo liebe Foremgemeinde,
ich arbeite mich gerade in Dojo ein und habe nun folgendes "Problem": Ich habe eine Liste a, in der die Werte aa, bb, cc enthalten ist. Zudem gibt es den Tab 1, Tab 2 und Tab 3. Nun soll Tab 2 nicht anklickbar sein, wenn in der Liste a der Wert bb ausgewähl wird.

Wie bekomme ich das hin? Danke schon mal.


----------



## stg (8. Nov 2016)

Ich kenne nur Dojo Toolkit, aber das ist JavaScript... Wenn du was anderes meinen solltest, dann klär uns auf.

Abgesehen davon ist deine Frage unzureichend, um die eine gescheite Antwort geben zu können. In einer reinen HTML Liste kann man nichts auswählen, in reinem HTML gibt es auch von Haus aus erst einmal keine Tabs. Daher wäre es zunächst einmal wichtig zu wissen, wie du diese Elemente überhaupt erstellst. Am besten einfach immer ein Minimalbeispiel mit konkreten Fragen zu Fehlverhalten o.Ä. mitliefern. Grundsätzlich zu deiner Frage: Du kannst mit JS den Zustand deiner Liste nach einer Änderung abfragen und abhängig mit Ergebnis den Tab deaktivieren. Konkreter geht es mit den von dir gelieferten Informationen nicht.

In einem Forum speziell zu Dojo oder wenigstens JavaScript bist du mit deinen Fragen aber sicherlich besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Alex_winf01 (8. Nov 2016)

@ stq
Danke schon mal für die Antwort. Ich nutze so was:

https://dojotoolkit.org/reference-guide/1.10/dijit/layout/TabContainer-examples.html


----------



## Alex_winf01 (10. Nov 2016)

@All

```
<div data-dojo-type="dijit.layout.ContentPane" id = "tab2" title="EinTitel)" data-dojo-props="selected:true">
       <table class="extrapadding" style="float: left;">
       </table>
</div>
```

Nun versuche ich im JavaScript folgendes:


```
tab2.set('disabled', true)
```

Trotzdem bleibt der Tab anklickbar. Was mache ich falsch?


----------

